# Uk vs US



## scheme-sport (May 6, 2014)

So the mwst is over and across the board/facebook I keep hearing that the US hosts the best shooters in the world.... The best competition in the world and the best association in the world....

My question is....

The UK catapult association targets are much more difficult than those I see in the US/Spain and so on.....

Would the American guys still be able to cut it with the UK lads..... On all levels?....


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Do you have any examples of their targets? I haven't seen them.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

And to answer your question, yes. I think the top 5 from the MWST could show up anywhere and do just fine.


----------



## Jaximus (Jun 1, 2013)

Without even seeing the targets, yes. I'd put Ray "Treasure Chest" Bozanski up against anybody, anytime, anywhere.


----------



## EddieCar (Jun 30, 2010)

The surest way to find out is to have a UK team make an appearance at the next tournament and settle tings then.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

We need target examples. But there is only truly one way to find out. Possibly in the future the sport will grow enough to warrant an international event?

I plan on rigorous practice in the coming years.


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

I still want to see Ali v Tyson.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Ukca could standardize their targets with Spain like the MWST did. Then we could compare apples to apples.


----------



## scheme-sport (May 6, 2014)

Why doesn't the US team put in an appearance in the UK?


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

scheme-sport said:


> Why doesn't the US team put in an appearance in the UK?


Once I feel I am good enough of a shooter I would consider it.


----------



## scheme-sport (May 6, 2014)

There are multiple shoots in the UK.... Paper targets at various distances along witg a field hunter event with targets varying in size from small to medium aswell as the distances.....

One thing inhale noticed is the targets I have seen in the US are a lot bigger on a whole and the ones in Spain are 4" @ 10m.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

The biggest two (of 7) are 4". The smallest is 1.25"


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

I don't recall anyone saying that we are the best or they are the best....I believe that what was said is that the U.S. shooters could compete at the level they do in other countries...period.

In Spain, they use different size targets, not just 4". They also have smaller targets as the competition goes on, and you have to qualify to go on to the next level in some of the tournaments.

There is no way of saying that any one country is better than the other all the time. Just like there is no one best shooter all of the time. Every tournament is different...everywhere. Until every country does things the same way...no matter what that is, there can be no comparison. That is why we decided to use the target system we did. We are trying to standardize the targets. I don't see anyone else doing that, yet. Maybe in time we can all use the same system, whatever that may be, and have a way to compare everyone.

When that day comes, then, and only then can anyone say they are the best.

Todd


----------



## scheme-sport (May 6, 2014)

It was only this morning I seen a post on another group claiming that the US has the best shooters and the best competitions.


----------



## Clever Moniker (May 12, 2013)

I think there would be good performance had by all... and it would be a pleasure to see any top shooter in my opinion shoot, regardless of where you're from. However, I'd love it if Canada represented!!!


----------



## Toddy (Oct 2, 2011)

A thread created to get a rise. I doubt there is one country in the world that couldn't put up a team that could compete at the highest level. I have seen the video footage of some superb shooting on both sides of the 'pond'. Great shooters all.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

scheme-sport said:


> Why doesn't the US team put in an appearance in the UK?


Comments like this are putting the onus of travel on the guys in the US. One could turn this around and say that the UK guys should make a showing in the US.

Please don't make this a contention rooted post. What GreyWolf said above is about as fair and just as one can comment on what the original comment of the post of this thread stated.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

There are bound to be great and dedicated shooters across the globe. Lets petition to get it into the Olympics lol.


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

Don't forget the Chinese.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

August West said:


> Don't forget the Chinese.


I always say. No matter how good you are at something, there is an 8 year old Asian kid that does it better.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

There are no doubt great shooters all over the world.

I like what GreyWolf said; "There is no way of saying that any one country is better than the other all the time. Just like there is no one best shooter all of the time."


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Until all the shooters from all countries are wearing Bibs, it will be impossible to tell who is best. :wave:

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

I am actually in the process of revitalizing the slingshotleague site. This will include real time google hangouts. All of us can be in the same room sharing video streams.

That way people from all over the world could compete with each other in real time .. on the spot. No do-overs.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Jaximus said:


> Without even seeing the targets, yes. I'd put Ray "Treasure Chest" Bozanski up against anybody, anytime, anywhere.


Not a huge deal but the o and a aren't in the right order; Bazonski


----------



## Jaximus (Jun 1, 2013)

Rayshot said:


> Jaximus said:
> 
> 
> > Without even seeing the targets, yes. I'd put Ray "Treasure Chest" Bozanski up against anybody, anytime, anywhere.
> ...


Sorry, Rayray. I'm lucky I even got all the letters that were supposed to be in there, haha.

I foresee this thing flying off the rails here soon. The nature of this situation does not lend itself to meaningful debate.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Jaximus said:


> Without even seeing the targets, yes. I'd put Ray "Treasure Chest" Bozanski up against anybody, anytime, anywhere.


"Treasure Chest" :rofl:
Jax, I love you in the very manliest of ways :lol:


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

All right everyone ... let's keep it civil.

Frankly, I have never understood this UK-US antagonism over slingshots.

There are lots of different aspects to shooting slingshots. Some folks can do speed shooting. Some folks are accurate on paper targets. Some folks come through best on real game and hunting. Some folks do best with reactive targets.

Hopefully these "competitions" are about having fun. Please, let's just keep it that way.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Charles said:


> All right everyone ... let's keep it civil.
> 
> Frankly, I have never understood this UK-US antagonism over slingshots.
> 
> ...


True about varying aspects of shooting and some may do better in one than another. And then it could all turn around the next tournament.

MWST saw different people come out on top in the different type of shoots.


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

August West said:


> Don't forget the Chinese.


I am usa all the way bleed red white and blue but AW is right not the country but the man.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Gee, that was fun :thumbsdown:

I don't think this topic is without merit so I'm going to let it stand as long as it can stay on track.

If not then it will be locked and the ban hammer will swing.


----------



## EddieCar (Jun 30, 2010)

I got to see the goodness in the slingshot community this weekend at MWST. It was amazing to meet all the wonderful people.

Now I know this thread was started with good intentions.

We need to get back to comradery and fellowship of the slingshot.


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

*Seriously, why not push for the Olympics. That would standardize targets, events, equipment, and determine champions. Our sport is a first cousin to archery and other aiming/shooting Olympic events and has seen a huge global surge of interest since the wrist rocket days. Maybe the time is right to push this - why not now? Besides, there's some really AWESOME talent around that deserves international recognition. *


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Mr. Monkeynipples said:


> *Seriously, why not push for the Olympics. That would standardize targets, events, equipment, and determine champions. Our sport is a first cousin to archery and other aiming/shooting Olympic events and has seen a huge global surge of interest since the wrist rocket days. Maybe the time is right to push this - why not now? Besides, there's some really AWESOME talent around that deserves international recognition. *


Seriously. It may sound silly. But there is some serious merit to slingshots in the Olympics. Since slingshots are so easily made and shot .. many countries could compete. There would be some serious competition. It would be an extremely entertaining event.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

NaturalFork said:


> *Seriously, why not push for the Olympics. That would standardize targets, events, equipment, and determine champions. Our sport is a first cousin to archery and other aiming/shooting Olympic events and has seen a huge global surge of interest since the wrist rocket days. Maybe the time is right to push this - why not now? Besides, there's some really AWESOME talent around that deserves international recognition. *
> 
> Seriously. It may sound silly. But there is some serious merit to slingshots in the Olympics. Since slingshots are so easily made and shot .. many countries could compete. There would be some serious competition. It would be an extremely entertaining event.


to me , this idea of making slingshot an olympic sport is probably along the lines of darts trying to become an olympic sport


----------



## ChapmanHands (Oct 14, 2013)

Way off subject... But my Dad can beat up your Dad!


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

There's a great big competitions forum around here somewhere, full of badges and standardised shooting methods and whatnot.

Totally international, transparent, free to enter, free to brag over. Get in there!


----------



## ChapmanHands (Oct 14, 2013)

I just threw that last comment in there to show what a silly argument I thought of this, it is preposterous the things people like to argue over. Just pick up your slingshot, shoot stuff and have fun, life isn't meant to be taken this seriously.


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

Imperial said:


> NaturalFork said:
> 
> 
> > *Seriously, why not push for the Olympics. That would standardize targets, events, equipment, and determine champions. Our sport is a first cousin to archery and other aiming/shooting Olympic events and has seen a huge global surge of interest since the wrist rocket days. Maybe the time is right to push this - why not now? Besides, there's some really AWESOME talent around that deserves international recognition. *
> ...


*I don't agree with the 'darts' statement. On it's own, the sport has broken out of the 'Dennis the Menace' bag and is ready for bigger things. *


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

Mr. Monkeynipples said:


> Imperial said:
> 
> 
> > NaturalFork said:
> ...


thats why i made the comparison to darts, darts has the reputation of a game that only drunks play in a pub/bar. slingshots , as you stated, has a dennis the menace image. slingshots, like darts, is going to have to change the perception that many people have been lead to believe. the sport of slingshot shooting has to prove that its a viable sport with merit to be in the olympics. darts have professional leagues, associations to further the sport and standardized world competition, slingshots does not have that, but it can, and it can also use the attempts by the darts spokesmen as a template to follow when it comes to organization and petitions for olympic inclusion. at the very least, perhaps as a demonstration sport, if bowling can be a demonstration sport back in 1988(?) then why not slingshot shooting ?


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

I'll only go if you bring the gamekeeper mascot and scotch.


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

I'm all about international competition and the standardization of targets. International travel, for most people, is too expensive. So as discussed in the past, there can be a way of verifying by video with the use of standardized targets and distances. 
In other news, I for one, enjoy slingshot shooting being a less than mainstream activity. I've never been one to follow trends and when something I like starts becoming overly popular, i tend to lose interest. So for selfish reasons, I'd prefer to keep it from being and Olympic event.


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

I think because we enjoy it, maybe even obsess about it, we tend to give it more import than it is due. Basically we play with children's toys that have about as much chance becoming an Olympic sport as mumbletypeg.

Sorry but just the way I see it, before the internet I was the only adult I new, or had even heard of, that shot slingshots. LOL


----------



## CanH8r (Dec 3, 2013)

Btoon84 said:


> I'm all about international competition and the standardization of targets. International travel, for most people, is too expensive. So as discussed in the past, there can be a way of verifying by video with the use of standardized targets and distances.
> In other news, I for one, enjoy slingshot shooting being a less than mainstream activity. I've never been one to follow trends and when something I like starts becoming overly popular, i tend to lose interest. So for selfish reasons, I'd prefer to keep it from being and Olympic event.


Agreed! Besides I've been emailing and calling the International Olympic Commitee about a new sport I invented. It's kinda like the biathlon, instead of cross country skiing and rifle shooting, it's skateboarding and slingshot shooting! It's gonna be HUGE! Although the IOC has asked me to stop emailing and calling them I really feel that I'm starting to get through to them. It's going to be the next big sport. There is this one lady I talk to all the time except she only speaks french. It could be that beautiful sounding language, but I think she really likes the idea. Although she eventually hangs up on me.


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

H8r,

I take it all back I never thought of the skateboard angle, GREAT THINKING!

Hey man on the down low, can I get that french lady's number. :shhh:


----------



## Lacumo (Aug 18, 2013)

CanH8r said:


> I've been emailing and calling the International Olympic Commitee about a new sport I invented. It's kinda like the biathlon, instead of cross country skiing and rifle shooting, it's skateboarding and slingshot shooting! It's gonna be HUGE!


This sounds like a potentially good idea, but I think it'll only work if it involves shooting slingshots at targets while you're riding the skateboard and preferably doing stunts. Think of it---shooting targets while you're in the middle of doing a 360 degree flip, sliding down a staircase handrail or doing any of those other screwball skateboard stunts. That would be truly Olympic!

On another note---the organization of dart shooting is actually far more advanced and sophisticated than slingshot shooting and it also has a lot more participants. Dart shooting has a lot of different local, state and national organizations around the world, a world organization and a giant menu of officially sanctioned local, regional, national and world tournaments. Despite the prejudiced image of darts being limited to drunks in bars, it's actually no more limited to drunks in bars than slingshot shooting is limited to window-breaking juvenile delinquents and vandals. It all depends on where you look. If you only look in your local bar you'll only see drunks, but if you look at national or World Darts Organization tournaments (which are sometimes even televised) you'll see something entirely different. If anything, the sophistication of dart shooting organization could serve as a good example for the organization of slingshot shooting to follow.


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

I prefer to be called an older guy window-breaking delinquent and drunk.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

Cjw said:


> I prefer to be called an older guy window-breaking delinquent and drunk.


sounds like dennis the menace has grown up :lol:


----------



## Sharpshooter II (Apr 15, 2014)

The shoots in the UK are great its a long way away but i'm sure it would be worth coming over


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Btoon84 said:


> I'm all about international competition and the standardization of targets. International travel, for most people, is too expensive. So as discussed in the past, there can be a way of verifying by video with the use of standardized targets and distances.
> In other news, I for one, enjoy slingshot shooting being a less than mainstream activity. I've never been one to follow trends and when something I like starts becoming overly popular, i tend to lose interest. So for selfish reasons, I'd prefer to keep it from being and Olympic event.


I can understand this. It is nice to have a smaller tight community for sure.


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Very soon we WILL be able to sort all of this out in a civil, fair, unbiased and completely INTERNATIONAL way.

We're working on an online format contest that will be the best that's been done to date... stay tuned for details.


----------



## HP Slingshots (Jun 12, 2013)

I think a international comp sound awesome, would love to meet the US guys, Respect all round guys 

-Epic


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Bill Hays said:


> Very soon we WILL be able to sort all of this out in a civil, fair, unbiased and completely INTERNATIONAL way.
> 
> We're working on an online format contest that will be the best that's been done to date... stay tuned for details.


I have several ideas for this. If you guys are looking for input.


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

The small game in my area hopeing it becomes a olympic winter sport.


----------



## crypter27 (Oct 13, 2010)

I would tune into the Olympic if they added slingshot shooting to their list of events


----------

